# Taxes



## john stocker (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I drove for uber for about a week in 2021. I drove during late December. I was paid for my driving in early January 2022. Do I need to report this income for my 2021 tax filing or can I postpone it to my 2022 tax filing?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Uber will not give a tax forom unless you earn 20k or more .
If you got a tax form the irs knows you earned it . 
If you DID NOT get a tax for the irs does NOT KNOW you made any money.
You get a itemized statement from uber showing what you made . If you would like to file taxes its the law to tell the irs you did make this money. Does a bar tender report cash tips ? Or a waitress ? Do i ? LOL . Report a cash tip or a earnings repor that was not reported to the irs ????? Lmao . 
I cant tell you not to use this form to file . But only a idiot would say a word unless they need to show any income . Sometimes its better to look broke . If you plan on buying a new home car then you need to show income . . Unless they were filing today and it will would make any difference . Deduct the miles driven anyways over laps any tax due .
Me personally i am not filing for 2021. It will not benefit me . I will file next years bi yearly as usualy . I never received a addition fees from the irs . 
Did i answer your question ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

john stocker said:


> Hello everyone, I drove for uber for about a week in 2021. I drove during late December. I was paid for my driving in early January 2022. Do I need to report this income for my 2021 tax filing or can I postpone it to my 2022 tax filing?


There’s this from the IRS:
Under the cash method, you generally report income in the tax year you receive it, and deduct expenses in the tax year in which you pay the expenses. Under the accrual method, you *generally report income in the tax year you earn it*, regardless of when payment is received.
[URL='https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p538.

Probably easier to go with the cash method, since you just started, unless you’re required to use the accrual method due to other business operations. Whichever method you choose, you have to stick with it. 
I’m not a tax professional; you might want to consult one.


----------

